# 2008 is at end, Here is what I built for the year *PICS*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I believe this is the most I have ever built in a year. Anyway, newest to oldest:
Revell 1985 Trans Am:









Revell Deals Wheels 57 Chevy:









Revell Concept Camaro:









Tamiya Porsche GT3:









Revell Corvette Z06:









Revell Mercedes 190E:









Hasegawa SR-71 Blackbird:









Fujimi Ferrari 575M:









I also built a Hasegawa SR-71 egg-plane.
I hope to have an as productive year in 2009.

Chris


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool Chris...Love the Blackbird and the '57 Chevy:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent. Here's my year:


1 - January

2 - February

3 - July (after a major dry spell!)

4 - September

5 - November (early)

6 - November (late, breaking out of Starship mode and getting back to airplanes)

7 - December

8 - December (cheating by finishing up a half-done kit from a few years earlier)

9 - See the Tarzan thread in this Forum.

Less than my usual one-per-month-plus, but good enough considering the 3 month dry spell.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

2008 was one BIG dry spell, for me. I started one model, then life got in the way.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I started Blackbeard, Wonder Woman, Penguin, Robin, Windy, Tarzan, The Vampire, Templar Knight, Harley WLA, and about 3 others that I can't recall at the moment.
I finished the Vampire, Templar, and Harley.
I need to get my act together.....

Chris.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

For me this year has been one of my most productive for a while...

There were some kit bashes from the P/L 1000 tos Enterprise kits
I still have a couple on the bench as well  The Seaview, Pod and Chariot from Moebius, a P/L LIS Robot, General Ursus, The Narcissus and Sulaco from Aleins as well as wilcos Proteus and Martian War Machine. With the 1/350 Refit Enterprise I started in November. :drunk: 

And now there is 2009 with sooo much new stuff coming out :thumbsup: :roll:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I probably won't get anything done in January - we have a major project at work that'll probably require serious overtime. Life will be on hold for a while.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I didn't get much done in the way of models in 2008. I did most of my work with rental properties and drywall, plumbing, electric and such!
I hope to change that with alittle of my own "fun" time this year!

MMM


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

They are all great superduty.:thumbsup: I've never really been an auto fan but I do love that transam


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

2008 was quite productive for me - I finished a few kits as planned, then, for the first time in ten years or so, dug out a few unfinished kits which had been gnawing away at my conscience all that time. I finished a few of those too, but now am still mired in the usual situation of having several kits 'on the go', meaning that I've given up on some of them.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

John, I love your orbiter. That thing is cool. 
Glad to see you guys are about as productive as myself. We're all glacial builders. 

Chris


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

Good idea! I had a decent year modeling and finished several projects:

An AMT/Ertl Excelsior Class (1/1000 scale) in January - Starship Hood
A 7 Enterprise Project in February (1/2500 scale AMT/Ertl kits with a resin VA Miniatures NX, using AbsoluteModels great decals) - 7 Enterprises
A Polar Lights 1/1000 Decatur Class Cruiser Conversion in March - Decatur Class Starship
An AMT/Ertl Cutaway Enterprise (somewhat accurized and completed with DLM parts, some lighting, aftermarket decals, etc.) in August - Cutaway Enterprise
A Dragon 1/144 scale Rockwell/Boeing B-1B "Bone" in September - B-1B
Revell of Germany's snap/prepainted Jedi Starfighter (glued with added weathering) and a Revell Battlestar Galactica Viper re-issue in December - Jedi Starfighter, Viper

In addition, I completed several miniatures, including a Agents of Gaming Babylon 5 Centauri Cruiser and Whitestar, as well as a few FASA, Gamescience, and Starfleet Battles Star Trek miniatures - Centauri Cruiser, Whitestar, Federation Larson Class, Romulan Winged Defender, Federation Cruiser, Federation Ptolemy Class, Klingon D-18 Destroyer, Klingon C-7 Cruiser


Jay


----------

